
Who are the Indie Hackers working on products for social good? - danmeade
https://www.indiehackers.com/forum/who-are-the-indie-hackers-working-on-products-for-social-good-1a27db4a2a?commentId=-LB7iYPtrRBAJB7AYwjT
======
danmeade
Sharing this with HN community as obviously it makes no sense to limit it to
just Indie Hackers. I asked this question over on the IH forum and it revealed
some interesting socially focused projects. I'm keen to discover more "Tech
for good" startups/products and learn what the motivations are behind them.

